# Pay attention to the surroundings



## FruityBud (Dec 19, 2007)

A 21-year-old Salina woman was arrested last week after she purchased marijuana from a drug enforcement agent.

Jessica Lynn Baker, 21, was charged with misdemeanor possession of a controlled substance in Mayes County District Court from the incident, which occured Dec. 13.

Lieutenant Charles Smallwood, Mayes County Sheriff&#8217;s Office, said he was standing outside his truck speaking with someone in a vehicle parked at the Dogwood Trailer Park south of Salina.

Baker approached from behind and asked to borrow a cigarette from Smallwood.

After engaging Baker in a conversation, Smallwood said arrangements were made to purchase marijuana from him.

Smallwood explained he happened to have a small amount of marijuana in his truck which he uses for controlled purchases, and he told Baker he&#8217;d have to get it ready.

She agreed to purchase a $20 bag of marijuana and she walked to her trailer while Smallwood went to his truck.

When Baker returned, Smallwood told her he didn&#8217;t have $20 worth, but asked if she wanted to buy a smaller amount.

He said they renegotiated a price and he reached inside his truck for handcuffs and the bag of marijuana.

Smallwood said while they were standing at his truck, traffic was clearly audible from the police radio inside.

Smallwood and Baker walked in front of the truck toward the driveway of another trailer to make the purchase.

&#8220;Are you sure you wanna buy this? It&#8217;s $5,&#8221; he asked. &#8220;She says yes and looks at me like I&#8217;m stupid.&#8221;

Smallwood said he handed her the bag and she gave him the money.

He then asked if he could see the bag again and as she reached her hand out, he placed handcuffs on her and took the bag out of her hand.

Smallwood said he asked if she could read or write and when she said yes, he asked her what his jacket said.

&#8220;She says, &#8216;State Police. I wasn&#8217;t paying attention&#8217;,&#8221; Smallwood said.

During the entire incident, Smallwood was wearing a drug task force jacket with &#8220;State Police&#8221; printed in big yellow letters on the back, clearly visible when Baker approached from behind. The jacket also has a badge printed on the front and district attorney&#8217;s drug task force was printed on both sleeves.

He was also wearing a weapon issued from the sheriff&#8217;s office during the entire incident.

Baker was taken into custody and booked into the Mayes County jail. She was released Friday on a $1,000 bond.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6z4cklx*


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 19, 2007)

haha how dumb can you be??
  she must of been a blonde !


----------



## Mutt (Dec 19, 2007)

Uhm....still entrapment in my mind. One thing to get busted dealing but for them to offer it...just flat wrong IMO.
This is tragic. IMHO.


----------



## DCkush (Jul 6, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Uhm....still entrapment in my mind. One thing to get busted dealing but for them to offer it...just flat wrong IMO.
> This is tragic. IMHO.


 



ENTRAPMENT?!


she walked up to a full outfitted officer.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 6, 2011)

how awesome for him, that 5 dollar bust should get him that promotion he has been after.


would any non pot smoker even agree with the cost to the tax payers for this 5 dollar bust.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2011)

Dumb da dumb dumb dumb is all that can be said besides 
Stoner were here thread from 2007


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL, DCkush suckered me in.:doh: 

excuse me officer, can i get a dime bag off you. LOL


----------



## DCkush (Jul 6, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Dumb da dumb dumb dumb is all that can be said besides
> Stoner were here thread from 2007


 

Ahaha. I just saw this exact thing happen on a different thread and wondered how someone would manage to do what I've just done...


Lets keep this between we three


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 6, 2011)

Butthead: ahuhuhu ahhuhuh Smallwood.
Beavis: Yea Yea. ha hahha haha Boing-yung-yung-yung.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2011)

WOW


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 7, 2011)

I was here. I was a witness dckush!!


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 7, 2011)

too many witnesses. im hoping for a relocation program....wait im already in the hills hahahahaha(losing my mind)hahahahaha


----------

